# Just no. (long read)



## Bannedjoe

My wife has a kid. He's about 45. Lives in KCMO
Has never accomplished anything in his life.
Has no car, nor a pot to pee in.
Never has, most likely never will.
It's a mystery how he's stayed alive as long as he has.
No one knows what he does with his money, but I don't think it's drugs.

I've met the guy the few times he's come to stay with us, and quite honestly, I don't like the guy. I can't even stand being around him.
It's the wife's kid, but even she admits he's worthless and a mystery.

Most of his life he's camped on people's sofas and worked temp jobs.
But he's never honest nor forthcoming about whatever is really going on with him at any time.

As I said, this kid has come out to visit a time or two, but has no idea how to cope with being in the middle of nowhere.
a half hour after getting here he's bored and wants to know where the shopping malls and record stores are, and thinks it's no big deal that we should make a 300 mile round trip to Vegas or Phx for his entertainment.

Never mind that a 300 mile round trip was just made to pick him up at the airport in phx or Vegas, and there'll be another to take him back.
He has no inclination about hiking or exploring the wilderness, nor wants to.

I have no real idea what he likes, except about the only thing he knows or talks about is the movie Pulp fiction. That's it. Oh, and I'm hungry, what's there to eat?

So, somehow, could be a lie (who knows?) he said he's been working for the USPS, and now for some reason, wants to transfer to Reno.
He says it's for the weather to avoid his yearly bronchitis, but as far as I can recall, the weather in Reno isn't that far off from KC.

So he tells the wife (they very rarely communicate) that he's transferring to Reno, but for some unknown reason, wants to come stay with us for a couple weeks.


So far as I know, he hasn't secured the job 100% and has a whole lot of red tape, tests and other conditions that have to be met before he's hired, and can even be fired immediately should any of those tests fail if he's hired before they're completed. (He sent the wife this big 'ol PDF explaining some of this stuff)

Again he has no car, nor has he secured a place in Reno to live.
Oh, by the way, Nevada was just shut down for 30 days starting at noon today.
So, somehow he thinks we'll drive the 300 miles to do the airport thing, put up with his worthless ass for a few weeks, and feed him, then make a 1200 mile round trip to drop him in Reno???

Something else, our home is like a one room 700sqft efficiency apt.
There's no room for him here, and at times, it's a little cramped for just the wife and I. More her than I though.

That leaves the sofa, which resides at the foot of our bed.

So seriously, there's no room for him.
And there's nothing here for him to do, and I'll be damned if I'm going to trip over him all day inside the house, feed him, entertain him, or watch him sit in front of the TV all day.

His plan is very short sighted, and poorly planned out without a backup plan should the job fall through, and again, even if he gets the job, where is he going to stay, and how is he going to get to work and back?

And what if the whole plan fails, what's he gonna do, have us pick him up to come live with us? I don't think so.

So, the wife has told him many times through email, that his plan is stupid, prone to failure and not well thought out.
She has told him to just hunker down where he's at, keep his job, and wait to see how the world settles out after awhile.
He doesn't listen, and just doesn't see how this isn't the thing to be doing right now.
At first the wife hesitantly told him she'd think about it, then thought it through, and firmly decided the whole thing was a bad idea, but in so many words can't quite tell the kid no.

So I told her I'd be happy to.
And I did.
I explained everything I already mentioned above, plus the fact that we aren't his personal shuttle service, I had no desire to support him on any level, and that honestly, I just don't want him here. 
(Seriously, this guy is really creepy, and I wouldn't feel comfortable in my own home and would feel like I needed to hide my keys and lock up my guns kinda creepy)

I also told him that I thought his plan was bad and I personally wanted neither myself nor my home involved with any part of it.
And then wished him good luck.

And on top of it all, I'll be f**ked in the butt if I'm letting some asshole who I don't like, travel all through the airport system in KC, then fly in a cooped up plane, land in PHX go through their whole airport, then come live in my house for two weeks.
I'm not all germaphobe like some are right now, but really, who in their right mind would play such a game of Russian roulette?

This stupid kid is emailing me, well, can I just stay for a week?
I'm telling him no, period, not happening, stay home.
But, but, you're telling me that me and my Mom can't see each other????

Jesus tap dancing Christ, what part of this whole thing don't you understand???
I hate this kid.
Besides everything else, the toll it would put on my marriage could be devastating.
When he's here, they are just short of a constant argument about things, I want to kill him, and I want to slap her for even birthing him.

Furthermore, I went on to explain to him that his mother's health has been rather compromised for sometime, with high BP, heart, kidney, and a few other issues. 
Hell if I know, but I surely don't want to see what could happen to her should she contract this virus.

Mom!!!!!! Joe's being an asshole to me!!!!!

If this little bastard shows up at my door.....(recanted)


----------



## waybomb

Just say no, Joe!
Don't fret over it; which it sounds as if you are. It's not your problem, nor your wife's problem. He's four teenagers old. He shoulda done something three teenagers ago.
Just say no!


----------



## m1west

Bannedjoe said:


> My wife has a kid. He's about 45. Lives in KCMO
> Has never accomplished anything in his life.
> Has no car, nor a pot to pee in.
> Never has, most likely never will.
> It's a mystery how he's stayed alive as long as he has.
> No one knows what he does with his money, but I don't think it's drugs.
> 
> I've met the guy the few times he's come to stay with us, and quite honestly, I don't like the guy. I can't even stand being around him.
> It's the wife's kid, but even she admits he's worthless and a mystery.
> 
> Most of his life he's camped on people's sofas and worked temp jobs.
> But he's never honest nor forthcoming about whatever is really going on with him at any time.
> 
> As I said, this kid has come out to visit a time or two, but has no idea how to cope with being in the middle of nowhere.
> a half hour after getting here he's bored and wants to know where the shopping malls and record stores are, and thinks it's no big deal that we should make a 300 mile round trip to Vegas or Phx for his entertainment.
> 
> Never mind that a 300 mile round trip was just made to pick him up at the airport in phx or Vegas, and there'll be another to take him back.
> He has no inclination about hiking or exploring the wilderness, nor wants to.
> 
> I have no real idea what he likes, except about the only thing he knows or talks about is the movie Pulp fiction. That's it. Oh, and I'm hungry, what's there to eat?
> 
> So, somehow, could be a lie (who knows?) he said he's been working for the USPS, and now for some reason, wants to transfer to Reno.
> He says it's for the weather to avoid his yearly bronchitis, but as far as I can recall, the weather in Reno isn't that far off from KC.
> 
> So he tells the wife (they very rarely communicate) that he's transferring to Reno, but for some unknown reason, wants to come stay with us for a couple weeks.
> 
> 
> So far as I know, he hasn't secured the job 100% and has a whole lot of red tape, tests and other conditions that have to be met before he's hired, and can even be fired immediately should any of those tests fail if he's hired before they're completed. (He sent the wife this big 'ol PDF explaining some of this stuff)
> 
> Again he has no car, nor has he secured a place in Reno to live.
> Oh, by the way, Nevada was just shut down for 30 days starting at noon today.
> So, somehow he thinks we'll drive the 300 miles to do the airport thing, put up with his worthless ass for a few weeks, and feed him, then make a 1200 mile round trip to drop him in Reno???
> 
> Something else, our home is like a one room 700sqft efficiency apt.
> There's no room for him here, and at times, it's a little cramped for just the wife and I. More her than I though.
> 
> That leaves the sofa, which resides at the foot of our bed.
> 
> So seriously, there's no room for him.
> And there's nothing here for him to do, and I'll be damned if I'm going to trip over him all day inside the house, feed him, entertain him, or watch him sit in front of the TV all day.
> 
> His plan is very short sighted, and poorly planned out without a backup plan should the job fall through, and again, even if he gets the job, where is he going to stay, and how is he going to get to work and back?
> 
> And what if the whole plan fails, what's he gonna do, have us pick him up to come live with us? I don't think so.
> 
> So, the wife has told him many times through email, that his plan is stupid, prone to failure and not well thought out.
> She has told him to just hunker down where he's at, keep his job, and wait to see how the world settles out after awhile.
> He doesn't listen, and just doesn't see how this isn't the thing to be doing right now.
> At first the wife hesitantly told him she'd think about it, then thought it through, and firmly decided the whole thing was a bad idea, but in so many words can't quite tell the kid no.
> 
> So I told her I'd be happy to.
> And I did.
> I explained everything I already mentioned above, plus the fact that we aren't his personal shuttle service, I had no desire to support him on any level, and that honestly, I just don't want him here.
> (Seriously, this guy is really creepy, and I wouldn't feel comfortable in my own home and would feel like I needed to hide my keys and lock up my guns kinda creepy)
> 
> I also told him that I thought his plan was bad and I personally wanted neither myself nor my home involved with any part of it.
> And then wished him good luck.
> 
> And on top of it all, I'll be f**ked in the butt if I'm letting some asshole who I don't like, travel all through the airport system in KC, then fly in a cooped up plane, land in PHX go through their whole airport, then come live in my house for two weeks.
> I'm not all germaphobe like some are right now, but really, who in their right mind would play such a game of Russian roulette?
> 
> This stupid kid is emailing me, well, can I just stay for a week?
> I'm telling him no, period, not happening, stay home.
> But, but, you're telling me that me and my Mom can't see each other????
> 
> Jesus tap dancing Christ, what part of this whole thing don't you understand???
> I hate this kid.
> Besides everything else, the toll it would put on my marriage could be devastating.
> When he's here, they are just short of a constant argument about things, I want to kill him, and I want to slap her for even birthing him.
> 
> Furthermore, I went on to explain to him that his mother's health has been rather compromised for sometime, with high BP, heart, kidney, and a few other issues.
> Hell if I know, but I surely don't want to see what could happen to her should she contract this virus.
> 
> Mom!!!!!! Joe's being an asshole to me!!!!!
> 
> If this little bastard shows up at my door.....(recanted)



Sounds like you did the right thing and your wife also knows you did the right thing, she just couldn't do it and thats to be expected.


----------



## Doc

NO!!!!   Is the only answer you (and he) can live with.  Good luck.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Thanks for the reinforcement gang.
I didn't think I was being an irrational asshole, but sometimes it's good to check.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sounds like he's well into the art of being a player, not to mention a liar and a big dreamer.
It sounds harsh, but kick him out.
If he's a big boy, he's going to eventually find his way in the world.
(Maybe).

Wow, by the way.


----------



## Bannedjoe

The little shit just texted his Mom.
He just landed in Phx.

Not sure how this is going to play out, but just hoping Mom is strong enough to resist getting sucked in.
This could become a real problem in a number of ways.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Be strong and say keep saying no!


----------



## Bannedjoe

PBinWA said:


> Be strong and say keep saying no!



The wife doesn't much want to talk about it.
I asked her what happens when he calls from town?
She said, if he shows up here, there's nothing she can do about it, she's not responsible for his actions.

On the same note, she said if any of my family members showed up, she wouldn't turn them away.

We never fight, but this has the potential to turn into one hell of one, even if nothing happens.


----------



## Doc

Not that you need it but the corona virus gives you yet another reason to say no way in H.  is he coming to your home.    How much is a bus ticket to Reno?   Or he can use his thumb.


----------



## FrancSevin

So long as someone *will* put up with it, freeloaders will always have a home.

From the Steve McQueen Movie "Sand Pebbles"_ "Everyone should earn their own rice bowl."_

Put another way, If you give a man a fish, you feed him for a day.  If you teach a man how to fish, some might well just sit in your boat and drink your beer whilst doing it.

Kick this SOB to the wind. In reality, you might well be doing him a favor. Or you might just force him to find another sucker.

Say no without guilt and be done with it.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Something just occurred to me as I sat here about to fume.

We had a good deal of rain in the last few days.
There's a wash that has to be crossed to get into my neck of the woods.
It's running real good right now.
He ain't gettin' in here.


----------



## FrancSevin

A temporary reprieve.

At the end of the day,,,;YOU still have to act.


----------



## Bannedjoe

FrancSevin said:


> A temporary reprieve.
> 
> At the end of the day,,,;YOU still have to act.



This thing will run for weeks now.

It's another reason we keep a lot of supplies on hand.
There's been times where it will run even wider and deeper lasting more than a month or two.
It's a long and sometimes treacherous ride out of here on the back roads.


----------



## tiredretired

I would keep that son of a bitch working so hard just keeping up with me he would be catching the next Greyhound back to his adobe.  His ass wouldn't see that sofa for more than 5 seconds.  

Nothing in the world like felling hardwoods, blocking, splitting, stacking and lugging cord wood to make the un-initiated cry for mercy. I've witnessed my grandsons crying like a jilted school girl before coffee break in the morning :th_lmao:


----------



## Bannedjoe

TiredRetired said:


> I would keep that son of a bitch working so hard just keeping up with me he would be catching the next Greyhound back to his adobe.
> 
> Nothing in the world like felling hardwoods, blocking, splitting, stacking and lugging cord wood to make the un-initiated cry for mercy.  :th_lmao:



Should by some miracle he were to make it to town, cross the river, and find our place....
I got tons of dirt to move, and trenches to dig in DG and clay.
But I'm certain he'd cry at just the thought.


----------



## Bannedjoe

It just gets weirder by the day....

The kid has been holed up in a motel in Phx since he landed.

I grilled him on the phone, only to find the "Job" with USPS isn't a secured job, it's more like an offer.
Which really means it's more like he submitted an application.
No one will really tell him whether there's any job there for him anymore.

I told him the chances of falling back and regrouping are better in Phx than in our little town of a few hundred.
There's many more places down there looking for help than there is here.

Has he even looked or tried?
I don't know, but I doubt it.

There's still no where for him to stay/sleep here at my place, except in a tent or my spare jeep Cherokee.
It got down to 33º here last night.
45 years old and the kid has never gone camping, and the heater in the jeep barely works.

I have a friend who has a house about 5 miles away that he abandoned over a year ago.
It's filthy, full of trash and rodents.
There's no electricity, sans a dilapidated solar system.
There's a well, but not sure if water makes it to the house, nor anything to run the pump.

I spoke with my friend who owns the place, and he said he'd rent it for a couple hundred a month if the kid would clean it up. (I'd have to pay two months up front)

The kid would probably vomit and shit his pants at the first site of a mouse or rat, but I threw this idea out at him, and I doubt he wants anything to do with it.

At this point he wants to spend what is getting down to his last dollars, and retreat back to KC.

He called the other day to inform us he was going back because some friends said they'd rent him something.

Yay!!! He's going home!

Three hours later they call and change their minds for whatever reason.

Last night he calls again saying he's still going back to KC.

He's smart enough to know he doesn't really want to come here, sleep out in the cold and be treated like a leper for a few weeks, as well as fully understanding even if he did, I don't want his ass here.

His Mom wants him to come here.
She's full blown freaked about this virus and is 100% convinced it's a bioweapon.
Again, there'd be nothing for him to do except sit in his tent and play with his phone.
They argued for some time last night about it.

He wants to go back to KC, and doesn't believe the virus is real, especially since some faggy looking dude named Dr Drew has other ideas.

She told him he'd better hurry and come up with a plan, he's supposed to inform her of it soon.

He wants to go back.
I want him to go back.
His mother is begging him to come here.

F me.


----------



## Bannedjoe

He's coming here.
He's not coming here.
He's going to take a bus.
No, he's going to rent a car.
Nope, car rental's closed.
He's taking a bus, but the bus doesn't come here.
He's gonna take the offer on my friend's house.
No, he's just gonna come for a week.
Maybe not.
He's............

Nope.

His Mom is fit to be tied with his stupidity, and his inability to listen and follow directions.
She's swirling the nervous breakdown drain.

She basically just told him to fuck off, go wherever the hell he wants, but not here, and to just let her know where, and when he gets there in case she needs to retrieve his body.


----------



## Bannedjoe

He just called from 50 miles away.
His Mom is probably going to go get him, and make him ride in the back of the pickup.

Fine, he can stay in a tent about 100 yards from the house.

And this is almost a serious question.

If someone who hasn't been quarantined, and has been out and about in airports, bus terminals and motels, whom you highly suspect has been contaminated approaches you, and you tell them to stay back, and they don't, would that be attempted murder and grounds for self defense?


----------



## m1west

Bannedjoe said:


> He just called from 50 miles away.
> His Mom is probably going to go get him, and make him ride in the back of the pickup.
> 
> Fine, he can stay in a tent about 100 yards from the house.
> 
> And this is almost a serious question.
> 
> If someone who hasn't been quarantined, and has been out and about in airports, bus terminals and motels, whom you highly suspect has been contaminated approaches you, and you tell them to stay back, and they don't, would that be attempted murder and grounds for self defense?



 Question: is the wife that rode in the car with him for 50 miles going to stay in the tent for 2 weeks with him because she is now exposed?
Answer: NO because before its over you are.:th_lmao:


----------



## Bannedjoe

m1west said:


> Question: is the wife that rode in the car with him for 50 miles going to stay in the tent for 2 weeks with him because she is now exposed?
> Answer: NO because before its over you are.:th_lmao:



No. He's riding in the back of the pickup truck.


----------



## m1west

Bannedjoe said:


> No. He's riding in the back of the pickup truck.



thats what you say, but when they show up he wont in the back:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Bannedjoe said:


> He just called from 50 miles away.
> His Mom is probably going to go get him, and make him ride in the back of the pickup.
> 
> Fine, he can stay in a tent about 100 yards from the house.
> 
> And this is almost a serious question.
> 
> If someone who hasn't been quarantined, and has been out and about in airports, bus terminals and motels, whom you highly suspect has been contaminated approaches you, and you tell them to stay back, and they don't, would that be attempted murder and grounds for self defense?


in the chess game of life he outmaneuvered you this time.   To bad.  You tried.  He knew the heart strings to pull.   Tough situation.   Good luck staying safe.


----------



## Bannedjoe

We're on like day four or so of this shit.
I picked him up, and yes, I made him ride in the back of the truck the whole way.
He is currently residing in a tent.

I've rented the abandoned house for two months, and for the last two days, I've dropped him off in the morning, and picked him up in the evening.

His job is to clean it up and make it livable so he has a place to stay.
He's made a dent in the place, but has a way to go.

Yesterday I made sure that my little portable generator would run the well pump, and it does.

It's a pump up the hill to a tank and gravity feed to the house, or a spigot at the well head.
The holding tank is full of mold, so actual water running in the house is quite a ways out, but for now he can at least pump water into jugs or whatever.

He might just have to shit in the weeds for awhile, or manually fill the toilet each time.

Yesterday he got all the mice nests cleaned out of the gas range so he can at least heat water and cook.
I bought some propane, hooked it up, and the stove still works.

This guy has zero common sense.
Zero life skills, and I doubt he's ever camped a day in his life.
I don't know if he has the skills required to boil water on a stove.

He appears to be the equivalent of retarded 5 year old.

You cannot give him two tasks at the same time.
Such as go over there, do this, then grab that and come back.
You can only say, do this, and you'll be lucky if he remembers what he was supposed to do when he gets there.

He's so stupid, I'm afraid if I handed him a squeegee, he'd accidentally kill himself with it. 

There has to be a light in there somewhere, but apparently in 40 years, no one has been able to find the switch.

I asked him how he could have been working for the postal service and not save any money.
It turns out he was spending most of his daily earnings on a $70 motel room every night.

Fortunately, he did show one good sign.
I have a killer rubber rattlesnake that I placed in his path before I summoned him to come to me.
He actually saw it before he stepped on it, so there's that.
But I'm afraid this guy is so stupid that he'll be the first person ever eaten by a polar bear in the desert.

I showed him how to operate the generator, and run a shop vac.
When I returned last evening, he had been running the generator for an hour or two on full choke.
He can't even tell when a small engine isn't running right and is smoking like all get out.

I really have no choice but to try and work with this guy, but you can't teach common sense.
You can give hands on instructions, and demonstrate, but if the person doesn't retain the info, or pay attention, it all seems for naught.

Fortunately, for me, his mother is also baffled at how dumb he is, so at least my take on this guy isn't one sided and I'm not all alone in my views.

I've laid down the rules as firmly as I can, and made them as simple as I can for him.
The first, stay the hell away from me.
Stay out of my home or any common areas.
Don't touch anything, including my dogs.
If it ain't yours, and I don't give you permission to touch it, just don't.

His mom is taking every precaution to keep away from him as well, and stands about 15 feet away when she talks to him outside.

I won't allow her to help clean down at the rental, nor allow her to drive him down there.
I do it, he rides in back of the truck, and this shit is costing me two hours a day of driving.
I have lots of other work I could be doing around here with that time.

I can hardly put into words how much I hate this idiot, and resent him plopping himself into my world.


----------



## m1west

Bannedjoe said:


> We're on like day four or so of this shit.
> I picked him up, and yes, I made him ride in the back of the truck the whole way.
> He is currently residing in a tent.
> 
> I've rented the abandoned house for two months, and for the last two days, I've dropped him off in the morning, and picked him up in the evening.
> 
> His job is to clean it up and make it livable so he has a place to stay.
> He's made a dent in the place, but has a way to go.
> 
> Yesterday I made sure that my little portable generator would run the well pump, and it does.
> 
> It's a pump up the hill to a tank and gravity feed to the house, or a spigot at the well head.
> The holding tank is full of mold, so actual water running in the house is quite a ways out, but for now he can at least pump water into jugs or whatever.
> 
> He might just have to shit in the weeds for awhile, or manually fill the toilet each time.
> 
> Yesterday he got all the mice nests cleaned out of the gas range so he can at least heat water and cook.
> I bought some propane, hooked it up, and the stove still works.
> 
> This guy has zero common sense.
> Zero life skills, and I doubt he's ever camped a day in his life.
> I don't know if he has the skills required to boil water on a stove.
> 
> He appears to be the equivalent of retarded 5 year old.
> 
> You cannot give him two tasks at the same time.
> Such as go over there, do this, then grab that and come back.
> You can only say, do this, and you'll be lucky if he remembers what he was supposed to do when he gets there.
> 
> He's so stupid, I'm afraid if I handed him a squeegee, he'd accidentally kill himself with it.
> 
> There has to be a light in there somewhere, but apparently in 40 years, no one has been able to find the switch.
> 
> I asked him how he could have been working for the postal service and not save any money.
> It turns out he was spending most of his daily earnings on a $70 motel room every night.
> 
> Fortunately, he did show one good sign.
> I have a killer rubber rattlesnake that I placed in his path before I summoned him to come to me.
> He actually saw it before he stepped on it, so there's that.
> But I'm afraid this guy is so stupid that he'll be the first person ever eaten by a polar bear in the desert.
> 
> I showed him how to operate the generator, and run a shop vac.
> When I returned last evening, he had been running the generator for an hour or two on full choke.
> He can't even tell when a small engine isn't running right and is smoking like all get out.
> 
> I really have no choice but to try and work with this guy, but you can't teach common sense.
> You can give hands on instructions, and demonstrate, but if the person doesn't retain the info, or pay attention, it all seems for naught.
> 
> Fortunately, for me, his mother is also baffled at how dumb he is, so at least my take on this guy isn't one sided and I'm not all alone in my views.
> 
> I've laid down the rules as firmly as I can, and made them as simple as I can for him.
> The first, stay the hell away from me.
> Stay out of my home or any common areas.
> Don't touch anything, including my dogs.
> If it ain't yours, and I don't give you permission to touch it, just don't.
> 
> His mom is taking every precaution to keep away from him as well, and stands about 15 feet away when she talks to him outside.
> 
> I won't allow her to help clean down at the rental, nor allow her to drive him down there.
> I do it, he rides in back of the truck, and this shit is costing me two hours a day of driving.
> I have lots of other work I could be doing around here with that time.
> 
> I can hardly put into words how much I hate this idiot, and resent him plopping himself into my world.



Good move getting him yourself or he would have been in the truck. I have step kids to, only sounds like mine turned out a little better than yours. My $.02 if you haven't figured it out yet, whine to the wife and let her be the heavy because if you don't and handle it yourself he will whine to her and the heavy will come down on you. Been there got the Tee shirt. Good luck


----------



## Bannedjoe

m1west said:


> Good move getting him yourself or he would have been in the truck. I have step kids to, only sounds like mine turned out a little better than yours. My $.02 if you haven't figured it out yet, whine to the wife and let her be the heavy because if you don't and handle it yourself he will whine to her and the heavy will come down on you. Been there got the Tee shirt. Good luck



She's being pretty damn hard on him, way more than I've seen in the past. She's as pissed and frustrated as I am, maybe more.

This is his crash course in survival.

I've decided to try a new tack.

Today, (and it's going to cost me a great deal of time) I'm going to make him write out every instruction I give him.


----------



## waybomb

Give him the squeegee?


----------



## Bannedjoe

waybomb said:


> Give him the squeegee?


I gave him a leatherman instead.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bannedjoe said:


> I gave him a leatherman instead.




Get the bandages and tourniquet ready!


----------



## Bannedjoe

My daughter has come to visit and/or live with us a couple times over 15 years or so.
She has always blown it and gets sent on her way.

From the time she was 14, she has always dressed and looked like a little slut or hooker.
Believe me, we've made fun of her to ourselves.

I told my wife the other day, as much as my daughter looks like a hooker, your kid looks like some sort of chester the molester, although I have no Idea what that would actually be.
She laughed, and said I could call him Chester.

I whacked a pretty good sized rattler at his up and coming new place yesterday.
I made him handle it and bury it.

This is gonna be a long road, but he actually dealt with it.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Welp, that's all folks!

Tonight's his first night alone, and I'm done with this fuckwad.

I set him up with a small solar system so he can at least have lights at night, and be able to charge his cell phone.

I got him set up with a full tank of propane, and showed him how to light the stove.

I brought down a 250 gallon water tank with a spigot, and had him help me set it up on blocks, I then filled it with fresh water, and told him that there wouldn't be running water in the house, but this is where to get water for cleaning, cooking, drinking, and washing up with.
I made sure to tell him that any water he wanted hot, would have to be heated on the stove.

I'm not worried about refrigeration, as his Mom bought him a whole shit load of dry and canned goods.

The wife wanted to come today to help make sure he was able to get settled.
The kid was scrubbing a dirty sink with a dry scrubbie, no water or cleanser or anything, just dry.
She asked him why he didn't use some water.....


He said he didn't have any.


She's still ranting about how completely stupid this kid is.
She told him she was going to leave him a gun with one bullet, just in case he wanted to end it all.

Never. Ever. Again.

I could probably go on for pages about how stupid this guy is, but I'll spare you.

We hope he gets bored and runs away.
She doesn't care anymore, and neither do I.


----------



## pirate_girl

You've gone above and beyond for him.
More than most people would.
I think you must be one special man, Joe.


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> You've gone above and beyond for him.
> More than most people would.
> I think you must be one special man, Joe.



Thank you.
I wasn't looking for that, but thank you.


----------



## m1west

Bannedjoe said:


> Welp, that's all folks!
> 
> Tonight's his first night alone, and I'm done with this fuckwad.
> 
> I set him up with a small solar system so he can at least have lights at night, and be able to charge his cell phone.
> 
> I got him set up with a full tank of propane, and showed him how to light the stove.
> 
> I brought down a 250 gallon water tank with a spigot, and had him help me set it up on blocks, I then filled it with fresh water, and told him that there wouldn't be running water in the house, but this is where to get water for cleaning, cooking, drinking, and washing up with.
> I made sure to tell him that any water he wanted hot, would have to be heated on the stove.
> 
> I'm not worried about refrigeration, as his Mom bought him a whole shit load of dry and canned goods.
> 
> The wife wanted to come today to help make sure he was able to get settled.
> The kid was scrubbing a dirty sink with a dry scrubbie, no water or cleanser or anything, just dry.
> She asked him why he didn't use some water.....
> 
> 
> He said he didn't have any.
> 
> 
> She's still ranting about how completely stupid this kid is.
> She told him she was going to leave him a gun with one bullet, just in case he wanted to end it all.
> 
> Never. Ever. Again.
> 
> I could probably go on for pages about how stupid this guy is, but I'll spare you.
> 
> We hope he gets bored and runs away.
> She doesn't care anymore, and neither do I.


As much a dumb ass he seem to be, he is still family in need. You did your part now the rest is on him.


----------



## Bannedjoe

There really is no hope for this idiot.

The wife sent a bunch of food with him.
Mostly dried and canned goods, but also sent some fresh food as well.
He texted her and told her he ate an old MRE for dinner that he found in a cabinet.


----------



## Bannedjoe

I was going to try and get him set up with a spare computer I have so he can try and get a plan together for his next step in life.
He said his cheap phone plan with t mobile doesn't include hot spot capabilities.

I looked into pucks and other options, and they're pretty darn expensive.

I texted him last night and told him to get in touch with his carrier, and find out what it would take (cost) to enable it.

I didn't hear back from him.

I then texted again saying,  when I send you texts, I want immediate responses, yes, no, or I understand.

The evening passed...nothing.

Then this morning I get this:
"Okay, but the problem with that is I'm not in the habit of checking my phone very often."

I texted back, You know what? From now on, me neither.


----------



## Bannedjoe

There's just no fixing this level of stupid.

I could go on for a few pages, but I don't have any more energy to devote to this useless bag of skin.

It's been a week since the Mom visited her kid down at my friend's place.

She came home in tears saying that she wish she'd have done something to prevent the pregnancy.
She told him when he gets his stimulus check, he'd better buy a cheap car or a ticket somewhere, and get the fuck out of here.

Seriously.


----------



## m1west

Well its been nearly 3 weeks since he got there.When does the father son bonding begin?:th_lmao:


----------



## Bannedjoe

m1west said:


> Well its been nearly 3 weeks since he got there.When does the father son bonding begin?:th_lmao:



Ain't gonna happen Sunshine.

The only bonding will be liquid nails for his dirt nap box.


----------



## m1west

Bannedjoe said:


> Ain't gonna happen Sunshine.
> 
> The only bonding will be liquid nails for his dirt nap box.



You got a pretty good project going on the homestead, can't you use him for something to help? I still think the quickest way to get rid of him is to work him hard. When my step son was in high school he played football, one of the kids that was their star player lived somewhere near me so after practice he would always come here with Tyler and his MoM picked him up later. He was here at dinner time so we always fed him and then Tyler did his chores. The kid never offered to help. After about 3 weeks of watching that I started giving him jobs of his own to do instead of watching TV while everyone else was working. The next week after that he started going to another buddies house after school.


----------



## Bannedjoe

m1west said:


> You got a pretty good project going on the homestead, can't you use him for something to help? I still think the quickest way to get rid of him is to work him hard. When my step son was in high school he played football, one of the kids that was their star player lived somewhere near me so after practice he would always come here with Tyler and his MoM picked him up later. He was here at dinner time so we always fed him and then Tyler did his chores. The kid never offered to help. After about 3 weeks of watching that I started giving him jobs of his own to do instead of watching TV while everyone else was working. The next week after that he started going to another buddies house after school.



All the serious hard work that we needed help with pretty much had been done before he got here, such as stacking block and pouring the walls with concrete.
There's some trenches to dig for entrance and exit plumbing, but I'm fairly certain should I hand him a pick and shovel, he'd remove his leg or a foot or something before he got the gumption to disappear.

There's lots of things coming up; patios to pour, deck roofing etc, but I'm truly afraid he'll permanently injure himself, and I'll be stuck with him forever.

I don't know if you've ever met someone so stupid they could fall off a ladder and miss the ground. That's this guy.
(Maybe that's a good thing?)

I gave him an 18 volt flashlight, 2 batteries, and a charger.

The other day when my wife went to visit him, they were doing something, and she asked him for his flashlight.
He said he needed new batteries, his were dead.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Time marches on, and nothing has improved or gotten any better.

This has got to be the most hated man on the planet.
I hate him.
His Mom pretty much hates him.
His Dad hates him, his Dad's wife hates him.
His grandparents want nothing to do with him, nor do any of his aunts and uncles.
He is so hated, some guy who is unknown to me, or my friend who's place it is, showed questioning him this morning wondering who the fuck he was and what he's doing there.

He won't give me or his Mom a straight answer as to whether he's been filing his taxes over the years.
I told him that there's a good possibility that there's $1200 bucks somewhere waiting for him if he has.
He replied with, well, no one will forward my mail to me.

He contacted a temp agency the next town over (50 miles) and they said they were interested in talking to him.
He sent them a resume. (This idiot has a resume?)
He called them back later, and surprise, they told him they're not hiring.

I set him up with a computer so he could go online and research what the hell he might do next.
Apparently that was a waste of my time, nothing's come of it.

Time is running out.

I really hope Greyhound gets back up and running soon.

They used to offer a 30 day bus pass where you could take any bus anywhere you wanted for 30 days.
I hope they bring that back, because that's my intention.
Drop him at the bus station, and say good luck!

He has less than 2 weeks left.
I'm not paying any more rent, nor am I buying him any more food.

He ran out of TP.

His Mom told him tough luck, and gave him a few wash cloths and told him to use them and wash them out.

There are places opening back up in our little tiny town down the road where my wife works, but she won't even try to get him a job, because in her words, he's such a non-performer that she doesn't want his bullshit to reflect upon her.

This has to be the most screwed hated man on the planet.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I was wondering how it was going but was afraid to ask.

That bus pass sounds like the best deal for you.

Jim


----------



## pirate_girl

Sounds to me like he doesn't like himself much, so I'll bet he doesn't have a whole lot of self confidence in doing anything to better himself.
Some people mistake help for further handouts, and take advantage of that.
Maybe this guy always needed to right kind of love from the beginning.


----------



## Bannedjoe

The wife has decided that the only way to get rid of her stupid kid is to buy him a car.
I don't want to spend more than $500.

If I had the money to spare, this would be the perfect car for the creepy little fucker.


----------



## Doc

A bus ticket would be a better alternative.  A car will need gas and should have insurance ...the cheaper the car the more he will need to keep it running.   Never ending expense ...and when you give once they always come back for more and more.  He's heard her say no more many times so if you give in and get him a car he knows that no more means no for now .....


----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


> A bus ticket would be a better alternative.  A car will need gas and should have insurance ...the cheaper the car the more he will need to keep it running.   Never ending expense ...and when you give once they always come back for more and more.  He's heard her say no more many times so if you give in and get him a car he knows that no more means no for now .....



I know.
I don't want to buy him a car.
She thinks he'll leave if we do, but my gut says he won't.

The post office job up in Reno is still on his radar, and he thinks he has it 75% in the bag, and just needs to complete a few tasks.
Mama's taking him to town today to get fingerprinted, which is one of the preliminary requirements.
But now he's waffling about the job, and thinks he'd be better off getting a job through a temp service 50 miles away.

He said there was a job opening at the True Value hub out at the airport.

The wife suggested at one point he take the job, rent a motel room, and buy a bicycle.

It turns out the job is for a forklift driver.
There's no way in hell this kid's gonna get hired to operate a forklift.
Never in a million.

She thinks if we get him a car, it'll get him out of here, and he'll at least have a place to sleep. (That's what got me going on the hearse.) 

Maybe he can do the van down by the river thing?

I really don't know, and I'm seriously at my wits end with this whole thing, and so is she.

She found an 05 Ford focus on CL for $600. It needs a battery, and motor mounts. Youtubing it, it looks like an easy enough job.

I told her if he thinks he can get a job with the temp service in town, surely he can do the same thing in Reno while he waits to see if he's accepted at the Post office.
Of course the chances are high if he gets the PO job, they'll probably send him packing within a week.

The PO job in KC was just about to fire him, so that's why he applied to Reno and Carson city.

I'm about ready to drop him at a truck stop, and tell him to rent out his butt by the quarter hour, or however the fags do it.

But I did tell him that his time is up, I'm not paying any more rent, and I'm about to quit buying him food.

I set him up with a water bucket mouse trap.
He refuses to keep water in it, catches mice every night, and takes them outside and turns them loose, and wonders why they won't go away.

The wife buys him food. He stores it all over the counter tops, and the mice get into it at night.

I swear to God, this is the stupidest, most worthless bag of shit that ever lived.
My wife's new favorite drink is alka-seltzer.
She's a wreck.

I really, really, hate this guy.

God dammit, I'm ranting again.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well you hate him because he makes your wife miserable.
Good grief, sounds like you're bending over backwards for him over and over again.

When I put myself in your shoes, if the kid weren't my own blood, I'd probably find it very easy to want to drop him off and say good luck, time to grow up fast!

You are going to go bananas if a solution isn't found.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

How far is it to Nogales?


----------



## Bannedjoe

jim slagle said:


> How far is it to Nogales?


Not far enough.
But there's an interesting idea.

Take him across the border for little visit, and make sure he leaves his drivers license behind.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bannedjoe said:


> Not far enough.
> But there's an interesting idea.
> 
> Take him across the border for little visit, and make sure he leaves his drivers license behind.



Now whatever gave you that idea :th_lmao:


----------



## m1west

Still think if you worked him into the ground everyday would get rid of him faster. Know anyone that needs a basement dug or a septic? His new moniker would be Backhoe. Have him dig just for practice. Dig dig dig. What is the temperature over there right now 100 plus? Dig dig dig.


----------



## Bannedjoe

m1west said:


> Still think if you worked him into the ground everyday would get rid of him faster. Know anyone that needs a basement dug or a septic? His new moniker would be Backhoe. Have him dig just for practice. Dig dig dig. What is the temperature over there right now 100 plus? Dig dig dig.



Where are you located?
I'll buy him a bus ticket.


----------



## m1west

Bannedjoe said:


> Where are you located?
> I'll buy him a bus ticket.



Have him tunnel his way here.


----------



## Bannedjoe

He texted me this last night.
I'm not sure how to take this, or how to even respond.



> Joe, despite everything I've said this has been one effective distraction from a national pandemic. If I ever were going to have this type of adventure, this was the ideal time. So thanks.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bannedjoe said:


> He texted me this last night.
> I'm not sure how to take this, or how to even respond.



Sounds like he's trying to come up with another plan while making you feel sorry for him.
Good luck with that lol


----------



## Bannedjoe

I've been walking on eggshells since her entire day with him yesterday.
I didn't want to bring anything up.

Finally the elephant in the room sneezed, and a discussion ensued.

She said that he told her he didn't want to spend $600 on a car that he might only get another 30K miles out of.
(Severe math fail)

He told her that the post office people would let him know (on a friday?) if he has the job, and he'll be expected to be there on Monday morning.
She told him he better quit wasting his time on Kingman, and get his ass up to Reno.
(no response)

After getting nowhere with him, at the end of the day she told him the next time she goes to town, and if she has to take him, if it's not a ride to the bus station to go somewhere, that he'd better have his bags packed and ready to go, because she's dropping him at the homeless shelter.


----------



## Bannedjoe

So she had him in town the other day.
It didn't occur to him when he cashed a money order (that someone who owed him money sent to him) to pay his phone bill.
He's now turned off.
Now he has no phone or internet.

Holy fuck.
How will you know if you're hired in Reno????



He says, I don't know.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Holy shit.
He's still here.

He's too stupid to realize that when you apply for a job, and after 3 months of open ended nothingness you don't have it, that chances are high they don't want you, and there isn't a job.

He still thinks he might get it an a couple weeks.
Hey dumbass, what's it been, like 4 months now?

I did some looking around, and when you ain't got shit but a drivers license, there is nothing better out there than throwing yourself at a student level trucking job.

There's a place 150 miles from here, that will take him in, house him, and pay him while he trains to drive a truck.
I told him look, you'll have a new career, insurance, 401K, they'll train you, you'll make money, and you won't ever have to worry about paying rent or electric bills.
You like to travel. You'll see the entire US. After a year or so of experience you'll be able to move up to bigger and better companies with even better jobs and more pay.
Here, here's the website, look it over, call a recruiter, and at least talk to the guy, there's nothing to lose, and everything to gain!
You could probably start earning some money in a few days, rather than sitting here bored in the desert, living in a house infested with beehives.

Take the money you just got from your tax return, and go use it to get something happening for yourself, don't spend your money just sitting on your ass and eating.
Give them a call.


No, I think I'll just wait and see if I get the job.


----------



## Doc

OMG  I sure don't blame ya for trying but it scares the F out of me to think of being on the road with someone like him behind the wheel of an 18 wheeler.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


> OMG  I sure don't blame ya for trying but it scares the F out of me to think of being on the road with someone like him behind the wheel of an 18 wheeler.



Yeah, I know.
I'm sorry.

But no one is hiring right now for experimental one way trips to Alpha Centauri.

But seriously, I can think of no other job anywhere where they will take someone with no experience whatsoever, house them, train them, pay them to learn and put them to work.

I did it myself many years ago when I was down and out, and truly, it was a godsend of a job.

I also looked at cruise ship jobs for him, but sadly, they require a person of a higher caliber, with at least SOME experience in SOMETHING.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bannedjoe said:


> But seriously, I can think of no other job anywhere where they will take someone with no experience whatsoever, house them, train them, pay them to learn and put them to work.



Send him to a group home, and let the state folks take care of him.
I think you've run out of options.
I'm not sure how this works in Arizona or if you can even drop a family member there.
I have residents right now who were former residents in group homes.
Some of them left our facility through help from outside sources.
Others are still with us because they have funding to enable them to stay with us.
Mostly former homeless men who did not have the capacity of knowing that money in your bank can get you a place instead of drinking it away.


----------



## Bannedjoe

And the dilemma continues.

A few weeks ago, he texted me that his plan was to leave on the 30th.
I told him not to make it a plan, but to make it a reality.

He thinks he plans to catch a train to Reno.
There is no train to Reno.

There is a train station in town, with two trains a day.
One heading East, the other heading West, and they both leave at 1:30am everyday.
He thinks he'll be able to walk into the station and just buy a ticket.
I'm not so sure there's anyone there at that time of the day.
I told him to book online.

In order to push him along, I told him that since he said he's leaving tomorrow, that I will be coming down there to reclaim my batteries, computer, and all the other things I've let him use.

Not one word or response from the little turd.

I don't think he realizes that when I take my batteries back, he'll have no electricity, ergo, no way to charge his phone, or lights.

I think he just doesn't care, and believes if he does nothing, that he'll be cared for.
He hasn't contacted his mother concerning a ride to the train station or anything.

I hate to be an asshole, but I've reached my limits.
He has money.

It appears my only option is to make things so uncomfortable, that he has no choice but to move on.

He's sat down there for almost 3 months, and has made zero progress in bettering, or moving on with his life.
None.

But he will make contact when he's low on food, or needs TP.

Group homes exist, but they are mainly for young adults with drug problems, or abuse issues.

I've just never seen anything like this.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Send him to San Francisco, Portland, or Seattle.  There are many, many, more just like him thriving in those cities.


----------



## pirate_girl

> It appears my only option is to make things so uncomfortable, that he has no choice but to move on.



Yup.
I think you and his Mother have reached your limits.


----------



## Bannedjoe

PBinWA said:


> Send him to San Francisco, Portland, or Seattle.  There are many, many, more just like him thriving in those cities.



Chaz wouldn't have a thing to do with him.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Well, hopefully this thing is at an end.
I went down yesterday and collected my batteries, inverter and charge controller.
I also made him collect all the other things I gave him to use.

I asked, why are you still here?
He says, I'm leaving on Thurs.
I asked, what's thursday?
He said the beginning of the month.
So I then asked, what does that have to do with anything?
He said, it's the start of the third fiscal quarter.

I was then forced to ask, WTF does that mean??

He thinks there's something magical about it, and that they'll give him the PO job up in Reno.
I'm still of the school that if you apply for a job, and they haven't hired you after 4 months, there is no job, but he's going up there anyway.

So he's catching a bus tomorrow up to Vegas, then a train to Reno.
I hope Nevada doesn't shut back down before he gets there.

The saddest part of this whole thing, is that he's had 3 months to sit and reflect on his meaningless life, and the piss poor decisions he's made in it, that brought him to the point he's at.
He hasn't learned a thing.

He's made zero progress on improving anything.
If it wasn't for a tax return, and a covid check, he'd still be sitting there with his thumb up his ass, no money, and no job.
He'll most likely spend the rest of his life being a baby bird expecting others to drop a worm in his mouth.

Hopefully, I won't have to see, nor be a part of it.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I hope he doesn’t find his way back after Reno doesn't work out.


----------



## Bannedjoe

jim slagle said:


> I hope he doesn’t find his way back after Reno doesn't work out.



You and me both.


----------



## Bannedjoe

The wife spent a few hours with the brat yesterday dialing him in on what he needed to do down at the house before he left.

She said he's been leaving his trash all over the place and not picking up after himself.
She told him to pack up all his shit, and pick up his garbage, and that she'd be back at 9:00 in the morning to pick him up, take him to the laundromat to do his clothes, lunch, then the bus station.

Unfuckingbelievable:
She shows up at 9am, he hasn't done anything she told him to do, he's not even packed.
It's a damn good thing it wasn't me taking him to the station.

The wife says to him, I TOLD YOU I'D BE HERE AT NINE TO PICK YOU UP!!!
His reply, well, I never said I'd be ready at nine!

I would have shot him right then and there.
Seriously, that would have been it.
She packs everywhere she goes, and I'm truly surprised she maintained her cool, and only presented him with a large FUCK YOU!

It took her two hours to get his ass in gear and out of the house.

She texts me at 3pm asking what I'd like her to bring home for dinner.
I told her to just find something to go.
She then texts that she still has the kid with her.

I text, Why?

She says, he has no plan.

I said bullshit, Bus, Vegas, Reno. Take him to the bus station and say good-bye.
She says, ok, I'll pick up food, then drop him off.

In the meantime I call greyhound, and the guy tells me the bus to Vegas leaves at 4:00.

I text back that she'd better hussle him there because the bus leaves at 4.
The kid says no worry, there's another at 5:30.

They make it to the station, and guess what?
The kid was wrong, and there isn't another bus.

She took him to the train station, and kicked him out.
He asks, next year, can we go see the Grand Canyon?

If I ever see this kid again....

The last time he was in Vegas he got his wallet stolen and his ass kicked by a transvestite in a bar.
Maybe someone will take care of matters for me.
I cannot put into words how much I hate this guy, and how much disrespect he's shown towards his mother.
Not to mention the disruption to our lives, and the upset he's caused between my wife and I.

We're pretty strong, and never fight, but this has pretty much caused the most strife between the two of us that we've ever had in 25 years.

I resent this guy with every fiber of my being, and the wife is certain the kid is going to die in Vegas.

I personally don't care.


----------



## pirate_girl

Dayum Joe!
I do hope you've seen the last of him.
My heart is normally 100% in caring.
In this case, I'd have done the same as you.
Wow, reading that made me feel whipped.
Can't imagine actually living it.

You done good.


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> Dayum Joe!
> I do hope you've seen the last of him.
> My heart is normally 100% in caring.
> In this case, I'd have done the same as you.
> Wow, reading that made me feel whipped.
> Can't imagine actually living it.
> 
> You done good.


Thanks. We're both pretty spent.

I have to go back down there today to make sure the place is locked up, grab my water barrel and a few other odds and ends.
No telling where this idiot will end up.
Just for the hell of it I checked Amtrak, and there is no train to Vegas.
It goes East and West, but not North. (I may have posted that before)
For the most part, I hope he goes back to KCMO.
Vegas is only 150 miles, and that's too close for my comfort for an easy return.

My mind still reels that there was never once any sign of appreciation.
Not a thank you, nor any offer whatsoever of any reimbursement after he received his tax return and covid check.
I most likely wouldn't have accepted a dime, being as he needs the money way more than I do, but even a small gesture would have been worth some traction in the future, if there ever is one.


----------



## jimbo

Bannedjoe said:


> The little shit just texted his Mom.
> He just landed in Phx.
> 
> Not sure how this is going to play out, but just hoping Mom is strong enough to resist getting sucked in.
> This could become a real problem in a number of ways.



I have a theory that the first step in solving a problem is figuring out whose problem it is.  The fact that he is at  the airport is not your problem.  Don't make it yours.


----------



## pirate_girl

If and when he ever attempts to return, you may have to speak to him like he's an 8 year old.

-You and your wife's life is not to be treated like there's a revolving door.
-The door is closed, he's on the other side now.
Permanently.


----------



## jimbo

pirate_girl said:


> If and when he ever attempts to return, you may have to speak to him like he's an 8 year old.
> 
> -You and your wife's life is not to be treated like there's a revolving door.
> -The door is closed, he's on the other side now.
> Permanently.



Negative.  Don't speak to him at all.

He'll attempt to return,  because so far it's worked.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Well, it's getting close to a week now with him gone, and the wife and I feel a great sense of relief.

Not sure how far he made it to anywhere.
But he did text his Mom yesterday to let her know he was flying back to KCMO.
He told her he didn't get the job because he missed a deadline.
Sounds about right for the dumbass.

There aren't many times in an adult life where you get an opportunity to sit on your butt for three months, not work, have food and rent provided, and have the chance to reflect on your life, and make some positive changes or improvements.
The sad thing is, he didn't do a thing about any of it, and is right back where he started, but maybe even worse off.

I'm out of things to say about all of this, except, I just don't care anymore.


----------



## Bannedjoe

No.
Just.
Fucking.
No.

I couldn't make this shit up if I tried.

He made it to Vegas, and was supposed to fly back to KC. (his words)
But no.
He rents a car, and drives to Phoenix???
Phoenix.
He was already there almost 4 months ago.
Phoenix???

(He says) upon arriving in Phx, he discovers he left his debit card at a gas station back in Vegas, so he drives back, and turns his car in, then tries renting a motel room.
Well, no one's renting him a motel room without a CC, even if he does have cash.
So what's he do?
He calls Mom, and invites her up to Vegas to share a motel room.

She hates Vegas, and tells him no way and to go get his own room.
That's when he tells her the story and that he lost his card, and can't get a room.

Little fucker.

He thinks in the morning he'll be able to go to a branch of his bank and just get a new card.
We all know it doesn't work that way.
She offered to buy him a room.

I lost it.
I did.
I came goddamn unglued.

Probably not some of the best things I ever said, but I told her if she wants to remain together, I'd better not see his face around here.
And if I did, the results weren't going to be pleasant for any of the three of us.
I told her that I wasn't going to support nor take care of this lazy fucking piece of shit for the rest of my life.

Well just a room for tonight.

Yeah, what about tomorrow night? and the night after?
How about the week or 10 days it's going to take to get a new card?
And just where the hell are they going to send it to?
Certainly not fucking here!

Just one bad stupid decision after another with this guy.
No planning, no forethought, no afterthought for that matter.
Blind as a bat and dumber than a bag of plungers.

It wouldn't surprise me for a minute to find out he didn't lose his card, didn't rent a car, and spent all his money in Vegas trying to make money in the laziest way possible.

So now, he's still got no job, no pot to pee in, no plans, and is worse off than when this whole thing started because now he's either broke again, or doesn't have a card.

She sent him some phone numbers for some hostels up there instead.

I told her she should tell the lazy bastard to go find a brick, and throw it through a jewelry store window.
At least that way he can have three meals a day, a roof over his head, and someone to take care of him, and she won't have to worry about his stupid soon to be sore ass so much.

I hate to make threats, but one way or another, I'm not going to put up this Mommying of a 40 year old whatever he is anymore.
She's got to cut him loose.

Whatever's wrong with this guy, it's not our job to fix him, or the next stupid situation he puts himself in.
He's just going to have to get smart, or die out there.
I'm still amazed that he can remember to breathe on his own.

I loaned him a computer for his job search, and I took it back right before he left.
She asked if I wouldn't just give it to him since it was an old windows computer anyways.
I agreed, but only after deleting any files that I may still have on it.

While doing so, I came across a folder he had made.
Pictures of batman.
Batman.
40 years old, and he's obsessed with comic book characters.
Supposed to be using the damn thing to look for work, and he's downloading pictures of batman.

There's no hope.

And even worse, I let him steal my peace again.


Uncle.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I wished I knew what to say.

Jim


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> I wished I knew what to say.
> 
> Jim



Me too.
Holy cow.


----------



## m1west

Bannedjoe said:


> No.
> Just.
> Fucking.
> No.
> 
> I couldn't make this shit up if I tried.
> 
> He made it to Vegas, and was supposed to fly back to KC. (his words)
> But no.
> He rents a car, and drives to Phoenix???
> Phoenix.
> He was already there almost 4 months ago.
> Phoenix???
> 
> (He says) upon arriving in Phx, he discovers he left his debit card at a gas station back in Vegas, so he drives back, and turns his car in, then tries renting a motel room.
> Well, no one's renting him a motel room without a CC, even if he does have cash.
> So what's he do?
> He calls Mom, and invites her up to Vegas to share a motel room.
> 
> She hates Vegas, and tells him no way and to go get his own room.
> That's when he tells her the story and that he lost his card, and can't get a room.
> 
> Little fucker.
> 
> He thinks in the morning he'll be able to go to a branch of his bank and just get a new card.
> We all know it doesn't work that way.
> She offered to buy him a room.
> 
> I lost it.
> I did.
> I came goddamn unglued.
> 
> Probably not some of the best things I ever said, but I told her if she wants to remain together, I'd better not see his face around here.
> And if I did, the results weren't going to be pleasant for any of the three of us.
> I told her that I wasn't going to support nor take care of this lazy fucking piece of shit for the rest of my life.
> 
> Well just a room for tonight.
> 
> Yeah, what about tomorrow night? and the night after?
> How about the week or 10 days it's going to take to get a new card?
> And just where the hell are they going to send it to?
> Certainly not fucking here!
> 
> Just one bad stupid decision after another with this guy.
> No planning, no forethought, no afterthought for that matter.
> Blind as a bat and dumber than a bag of plungers.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me for a minute to find out he didn't lose his card, didn't rent a car, and spent all his money in Vegas trying to make money in the laziest way possible.
> 
> So now, he's still got no job, no pot to pee in, no plans, and is worse off than when this whole thing started because now he's either broke again, or doesn't have a card.
> 
> She sent him some phone numbers for some hostels up there instead.
> 
> I told her she should tell the lazy bastard to go find a brick, and throw it through a jewelry store window.
> At least that way he can have three meals a day, a roof over his head, and someone to take care of him, and she won't have to worry about his stupid soon to be sore ass so much.
> 
> I hate to make threats, but one way or another, I'm not going to put up this Mommying of a 40 year old whatever he is anymore.
> She's got to cut him loose.
> 
> Whatever's wrong with this guy, it's not our job to fix him, or the next stupid situation he puts himself in.
> He's just going to have to get smart, or die out there.
> I'm still amazed that he can remember to breathe on his own.
> 
> I loaned him a computer for his job search, and I took it back right before he left.
> She asked if I wouldn't just give it to him since it was an old windows computer anyways.
> I agreed, but only after deleting any files that I may still have on it.
> 
> While doing so, I came across a folder he had made.
> Pictures of batman.
> Batman.
> 40 years old, and he's obsessed with comic book characters.
> Supposed to be using the damn thing to look for work, and he's downloading pictures of batman.
> 
> There's no hope.
> 
> And even worse, I let him steal my peace again.
> 
> 
> Uncle.



I've been wrong before, but looking in ( he is not stupid ) he is manipulating everyone and has most likely doing that all his life. I have a nephew, my sisters son. Right out of the same mold. He is always a victim.


----------



## Bannedjoe

m1west said:


> I've been wrong before, but looking in ( he is not stupid ) he is manipulating everyone and has most likely doing that all his life. I have a nephew, my sisters son. Right out of the same mold. He is always a victim.



No, he is stupid, AND manipulative.
Last night was a motel (he didn't get one from us) Today, he needs money for a bus ticket so he can get to phx to get a train ticket so he can go back home and try to mooch off his father some more.
Dad will probably want to kill him for coming back.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Joe, wish he was a forum member. We have ways of dealing with his type folks.


----------

